# Le Tour de France 2004



## molgow (14 Juillet 2004)

J'ouvre un thread pour parler du tour de France 2004, et j'espère que l'on arrivera à parler que de l'aspect sportif.

Pour partir direct dans le vif du sujet. Armstrong va-t-il encore remporté le tour cette année selon vous ?

Virenque a l'air bien parti pour gagner l'étape aujourd'hui, vous êtes aussi de cet avis ?


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Virenque a l'air bien parti pour gagner l'étape aujourd'hui, vous êtes aussi de cet avis ?


Encore 40 km et 2 cols... C'est encore loin!  

http://www.letour.fr/2004/fr/index.html


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2004)

Oui, mais Virenque est fort et le peloton n'a pas l'air de trop vouloir les rattraper. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas dans l'intérêt de l'équipe des boulangers qui ont intérêt à avoir une course "tranquille" s'ils ne veulent pas perdre le maillot jaune dès aujourd'hui.


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2004)

Sacré Virenque!

Il a encore endossé le maillot à pois, à l'insu de son plein gré. 






Avec 202 km d'échappée, c'est une superbe victoire, il faut l'avouer.


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2004)

Chapeau à Richard Virenque! C'est une superbe victoire d'étape!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

Son médecin lui a-t'il dit qu'il avait gagné l'étape?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

moi, je dis, s il suffisait d etre dope pour gagner le tour de France, eh bin Super serait le roi de la pedale !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2004)

Le site officiel pour ceux qui ne le connaîtraient pas.

_Et merci de rester dans le sujet svp.. y a pleins d'autres threads pour troller et raconter des conneries..._


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

la derive du cyclisme n est pas inherente au bar mais au cyclisme... alors desole si je te decois mais je suis originaire d une region ou on aime vraiment le cyclisme mais pas trop les faux-semblants...  mais soit, je sors


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

Virenque est un grand ! un très grand !  
on a vécu cet après midi un grand moment de sport... chapeau bas Mr Virenque !

pour la suite de la course j'éspère que Mr Ullrich va enfin faire mordre la poussière à Armstrong ! il a déjà gagné 5 fois le tour, marché sur la lune et joue formidablement de la trompette ! ça suffit...
Les Pyrénés et les Alpes promettent d'autres moment fort...
coup de chapeau également à Voeckler... un petit jeune qui monte, qui monte...

hé hé...


----------



## pèrejc (14 Juillet 2004)

Virenque n'est pas ma tasse de thé (ou de whisky :love: ), mais j'avoue que toutes ces victoires sont obtenues avec force et courage. Il mouille le maillot (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire), ce n'est pas comme certains footballeurs :hein:


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

J'ai entendu raler Merckx, parceque soit disant Virenque l'aurait pas attendu etc.., que il le respectait plus en tant qu'homme etc..

Je trouve ca moyen, depuis quand on attend ses adversaires sur le Tour ! C'est une course, c'est pas la balade du dimanche.. Si Virenque a pensé qu'il pouvait y aller seul, il a eu raison de le lacher (il a meme un peu ralenti pour l'attendre..), avec le resultat qu'on a vu..

Bravo Richard!  On sait toujours pas si t'es dopé, mais en tout cas c'etait bien beau..


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

C'est marrant comme y'a moins de monde ici que pour l'Euro,
alors que pourtant, vous avez internet au bureau


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Bin oui mais comme on nous interdit de parler d'autres choses que de cyclisme pur... 

D'autres choses qui auraient un lien pourtant avec le cyclisme....


----------



## molgow (15 Juillet 2004)

Bah j'ai pas interdit (je n'en aurai pas les moyens) tant qu'on ne parle pas que de _ça_...

Pour l'étape du jour, David Moncoutie a l'air sur la bonne voie pour remporter l'étape!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bin oui mais comme on nous interdit de parler d'autres choses que de cyclisme pur...
> 
> D'autres choses qui auraient un lien pourtant avec le cyclisme....


la politique ?


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

-


France Televisions vous permet de suivre le Tour de France 2004 grâce à la vidéo sur internet*.
* Service disponible en France uniquement.
** 1,69 ¤ TTC pour 60 minutes, 3 ¤ TTC la journée, 10 ¤ TTC la semaine,  créditable par numéro Audiotel, par SMS+ (tarif spécial) et par débit sur la facture de fournisseur d'accès. 
-

j'ai bien tout compris ? (rapport à la redevance tout ça)
Y'a quelqu'un qui a essayé ?


----------



## sylko (15 Juillet 2004)

Encore une victoire française  

Bravo David Moncoutié


----------



## molgow (15 Juillet 2004)

Ouai bravo!
Impressionant le temps qu'il a réussi à prendre sur ses 2 compagnons d'échappées sur les quelques derniers kilomètres!


----------



## sylko (16 Juillet 2004)

Et qui va revêtir le maillot jaune dans quelques minutes?


----------



## molgow (16 Juillet 2004)

Toujours Thomas Voeckler!


----------



## sylko (16 Juillet 2004)

Ben non, ce n'est pas Armstrong, malgré le fait qu'il a fait exploser l'étape.^
Le jeune Voeckler est sublimé par le port du maillot jaune. Il a bien résisté. Bravo!


----------



## molgow (16 Juillet 2004)

Eh non.. toujours Voeckler! Il est étonnant! Il a tout de même bien résisté lorsqu'on pense qu'il est loin d'être considéré comme un des meilleurs...
Par contre, il faudra voir, s'il n'a pas laissé beaucoup d'énergie aujourd'hui et aura de la peine à garder à nouveau un écart pas trop grand dans cette grande étape de montagne de demain.


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

oui encore un tour de force d'Armstrong... ça va finir comme la formule 1, plus de suspens...
je suis vraiment déçu par les performances d'Ullrich, de Mayo et d'Hamilton. 
Virenque a payé les efforts faits avant-hier et Voeckler a fait assez bonne impression même s'il ne fallait pas que l'étape fasse 2 kilomètres de plus. il reste l'agréable surprise de ce tour.
maintenant il reste une question : qui pour déstabiliser Armstrong ?
l'étape de demain scellera à mon avis le résultat final, à moins qu'Ullrich ou Mayo se réveillent enfin... mais ça m'étonnerait.
on verra bien...


----------



## molgow (16 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> maintenant il reste une question : qui pour déstabiliser Armstrong ?


peut-être Ivan Basso ?


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> peut-être Ivan Basso ?


inch'Allah


----------



## molgow (17 Juillet 2004)

Grande étape de montagne aujourd'hui! Il va avoir du suspense! 

Par contre, Tyler Hamilton a déjà abandonné vers le point de ravitaillement...  Dommage, il faisait figure de favori et avait vraiment fait un tour exceptionnel l'année dernière (c'est lui qui avait continué avec sa clavicule cassée si je ne me trompe pas?).


----------



## molgow (17 Juillet 2004)

Toujours Thomas Voeckler en jaune!! 
Il est épatant ce Français 
Ivan Basso est aussi impressionnant!


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2004)

Coup de chapeau à Armstrong et Voeckler


----------



## touba (17 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Coup de chapeau à Armstrong et Voeckler


yep ! coup de chapeau pour le coup de pédales...  
Voeckler s'est très bien battu, son sourire à l'arrivée faisait chaud au coeur. j'ai été très ému par sa performance. il a de la graine de champion ce 'ti blanc !  

Mayo a craqué :casse: 
Ullrich a perdu le tour  
Hamilton a abandonné :modo: 
Virenque a assuré  
Voeckler a mérité  
Basso a confirmé :style: 
Armstrong a gagné :king: 

touba a parlé   !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

Ketchup boit du rosé 
GlobalCut a parlé


----------



## derennes (18 Juillet 2004)

virenque se dopait avant 98 et il gagnait de temps en temps ,maintenant il se dope plus et il gagne chaque années des étapes.
cherchez l'intrus
et vive le vent! chaque année le vent devient de plus en plus rapide,c'est du au 'dope stream',un courant d'air marin froid qui traverse la planete depuis la cote d'adam jusqu'a la presqu'ile de pinochio,au niveau du tropique du boniment-selon rastignac virenque,frere du champion et climatologue de profession
on prévoit d'ailleurs une 'tornadisation' des rapports sociaux pour septembre 2004,laquelle au dire des specialistes risque d'accélerer la vitesse de rotation de la terre.
d'içi 2010,le jour ne devrait pas durer plus de cinq secondes de lucidité et la nuit vingt trois heures cinquante sept.
Aller,vive le tour de france,vive les fous et vive les irresponsables!
et vive le vent!


----------



## touba (18 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> virenque se dopait avant 98 et il gagnait de temps en temps ,maintenant il se dope plus et il gagne chaque années des étapes.
> cherchez l'intrus
> et vive le vent! chaque année le vent devient de plus en plus rapide,c'est du au 'dope stream',un courant d'air marin froid qui traverse la planete depuis la cote d'adam jusqu'a la presqu'ile de pinochio,au niveau du tropique du boniment-selon rastignac virenque,frere du champion et climatologue de profession
> on prévoit d'ailleurs une 'tornadisation' des rapports sociaux pour septembre 2004,laquelle au dire des specialistes risque d'accélerer la vitesse de rotation de la terre.
> ...


moi yen a rien compris !  
mais c'est surement fait exprès...  

bah touba !


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ketchup boit du rosé
> GlobalCut a parlé



Si ketch apprend ça, elle va pas être contente


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ketchup boit du rosé
> GlobalCut a parlé



 Ben ouais, il nous manque à tous... Antoine Blondin.:love: hips :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

lol, un bon topic ca.

J'vais troller un coup, mais c'est vraiment pas par provoc' ou par volonté polémiste. On parle de velo mais faut surtout pas parler de ce qui est devenu la 1er composante du velo, et ce devant le sportif lui même, je trouve ca drôle. En fait je trouve ça même plus drôle, mais pathetique et gravissime. 
Pathétique pasque je vois (presque) tous les jours "des couillons" (dans le sens affectif, j'insiste bien la dessus) se faire avoir sur leur velo a faire une tite etape de 800 bornes, avec 43 cols hors categorie a 75Km/h de vitesse sans savoir qu'ils se détruisent comme des boeufs (et quand Virenque disait a l'insu de son plein grés, c'est malheureusement vrai pour certains)
Gravissime parce qu'on est en train de banaliser tout ça. Le sport c'est pas ca, le velo c'est pas ca, et on est tous a fermer les yeux sur cette merde qui pourris le sport, mais encore plus grave détruits des hommes. Ils se detruisent et on les applaudi pour ça.... Je savais pas que les gladiateurs des temps modernes c'était les sportifs (j'avoue avoir esperé un moment que ca soit les Lofteurrs  "Machin a perdu, qu'on l'enc**** avec une grenade").

Bref plus ca va et plus on l'oublie, ou on cherche a le faire oublier (Dsl Molgow, mais l'attitude "bon on le sait mais on en cause pas" malheureusement participe a la banalisation). Mais bon, j'vais arreter de troller, parce que je respecte le sport et CE sport.

Puis j'vais me consoler en me disant que comme ils sont tous chargés comme des mulets dans le peloton, ben ils sont a chance égale, et que l'intrinsecment plus balaise gagne....


----------



## Jeffouille (20 Juillet 2004)

Et pour aujourd'hui, y garde son maillot jaune le Ti-blanc ?


----------



## Marcant (20 Juillet 2004)

De toute façon ils sont tous dopés...car pour grimper des cols à cette vitesse, sans l'aide de produits magiques c'est un peu difficile !!


----------



## molgow (20 Juillet 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Et pour aujourd'hui, y garde son maillot jaune le Ti-blanc ?



Difficile à dire.. il y a tout de même de nombreux cols.. mais ça m'étonnerait qu'Armstrong attaque aujourd'hui pour prendre le maillot jaune. Il attendra sûrement le contre-la-montre de demain à l'Alpe d'Huez qui lui sera certainement plus favorable.


----------



## duracel (20 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Difficile à dire.. il y a tout de même de nombreux cols.. mais ça m'étonnerait qu'Armstrong attaque aujourd'hui pour prendre le maillot jaune. Il attendra sûrement le contre-la-montre de demain à l'Alpe d'Huez qui lui sera certainement plus favorable.


Oui c'est sûr, il va contrôler la course avec ses équipiers.
Il va remporter le tour au CLM de l'Alpe.

Avez-vous remarqué au passage que Alpe et presque un anagramme de Apple?


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Ben voilà... c'est fait.

Armstrong remporte l'étape et endosse le maillot jaune.

Demain, grande étape. Le contre-la-montre de l'Alpe d'Huez, avec près d'un million de spectateurs annoncés.


----------



## Marcant (20 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà... c'est fait.
> 
> Armstrong remporte l'étape et endosse le maillot jaune.
> 
> Demain, grande étape. Le contre-la-montre de l'Alpe d'Huez, avec près d'un million de spectateurs annoncés.


Tu peux me dire en combien de temps ils montent l'alpe duez ? car je l'ai fait et j'ai mis 2h30 pour franchir les 21 lacets...


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire en combien de temps ils montent l'alpe duez ? car je l'ai fait et j'ai mis 2h30 pour franchir les 21 lacets...


Marco Pantani en 1997, en 34 minutes.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire en combien de temps ils montent l'alpe duez ? car je l'ai fait et j'ai mis 2h30 pour franchir les 21 lacets...



Oui bon t'as certainement pas le même entrainement


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon ils sont tous dopés...car pour grimper des cols à cette vitesse, sans l'aide de produits magiques c'est un peu difficile !!


c'est un peu difficile pour toi... pas parce que tu te dopes pas mais parce que tu t'entraines pas ! s'il suffisait de se doper pour faire le tour de france on le saurait...
et ils ne sont pas tous dopés comme tu dis... tu lances des affirmations comme ça en l'air ! qu'en sais tu ? 
actuellement et depuis 2/3 ans l'ASO fait le ménage dans le tour de France et ça paye : les coureurs sont tous contrôlés au départ du tour puis tout au long de la course : pour l'instant seulement un coureur à été contrôlé positif... 1 sur 188 ça n'est pas tout le monde !

tout n'est pas blanc effectivement, mais c'est manquer de respect aux formidables sportifs que sont les coureurs du tour de france que de les traiter de tricheurs, de dopés, de drogués... c'est manquer de respect et c'est un peu facile...

bah touba !


----------



## Marcant (20 Juillet 2004)

Ah ouai...remarque je l'ai monté en petit plateau, grand pignon...le compteur n'affichait plus la vitesse...mais remarque je n'étais pas chargé...


----------



## molgow (20 Juillet 2004)

Très belle étape aujourd'hui. Malgré tout je reste un peu déçu de cette arrivée... je comprends pas trop ce qu'a voulu faire Ullrich


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Marco Pantani en 1997, en 34 minutes.



Il en est mort...


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai...remarque je l'ai monté en petit plateau, grand pignon...le compteur n'affichait plus la vitesse...mais remarque je n'étais pas chargé...


si tu compares tes performances avec celles de Armstrong ou Virenque et que tu penses que seul le dopage fait la différence tu es bien naïf.

bah oui...


----------



## molgow (20 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> si tu compares tes performances avec celles de Armstrong ou Virenque et que tu penses que seul le dopage fait la différence tu es bien naïf.



Très bien dit


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Très belle étape aujourd'hui. Malgré tout je reste un peu déçu de cette arrivée... je comprends pas trop ce qu'a voulu faire Ullrich


Si la CSC n'avait pas roulée, Ullrich aurait pu reprendre 2 ou 3 minutes à Armstrong et Basso, avec les bonifs c'était pas négligeable pour le podium à Paris.
Ou bien, se sentant une très bonne forme, a-t-il voulu éprouvé Armstrong en vue du contre la montre de demain. Mais apparement l'américain est vraiment sur de son coup... de pédales !

sacré Lance !

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il en est mort...


Non, il n'est pas mort directement des produits qu'il prenait à l'époque.

Il a simplement voulu mettre fin à ses jours. 

Arrêtez d'être toujours si suspicieux et accusateur.


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire en combien de temps ils montent l'alpe duez ? car je l'ai fait et j'ai mis 2h30 pour franchir les 21 lacets...


Très pratique...  

http://perso.club-internet.fr/p_carre/perform.htm


----------



## molgow (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire en combien de temps ils montent l'alpe duez ? car je l'ai fait et j'ai mis 2h30 pour franchir les 21 lacets...



Ca me semble beaucoup 2h30... tu dois exagérer un petit peu non ?!
Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais si je prend comme point de comparaison d'autres montées que j'ai faite (même dénivellé mais pas même pente), il me semble que je devrais pas mettre autant (pourtant j'ai peu d'entraînement).
La montée doit faire dans les 13 km. A raison d'une moyenne de 8 ou 9 km/h, ça fait dans les 1h30. Peut-être que je me surestime, mais il me semble que ça doit être possible à cette moyenne là... non?


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Il doit utiliser la même technique...


----------



## molgow (20 Juillet 2004)

Au passage, un site sympa que je viens de découvrir sur les cols Suisse.


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà... c'est fait.
> 
> Armstrong remporte l'étape et endosse le maillot jaune.
> ...


c'est bizarre comme  on a un peu de mal à s'y attacher...


«Le champion, élément fabuleux dans le paysage moderne, est un héros qui ne parvient pas à devenir un personnage.»
Antoine Blondin Extrait de journal Le Monde - 12 Octobre 1968


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'est pas mort directement des produits qu'il prenait à l'époque.
> 
> Il a simplement voulu mettre fin à ses jours.
> 
> Arrêtez d'être toujours si suspicieux et accusateur.



Encore un mystère élucidé en 3 phrases nettes et précises. Epatant !
Tu étais avec lui dans sa chambre ce jour-là ?
D'où tiens-tu tes sources ? Ça m'intéresse... Si, si, franchement.


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire en combien de temps ils montent l'alpe duez ? car je l'ai fait et j'ai mis 2h30 pour franchir les 21 lacets...


 
ca veut rien dire, j ai mis le meme temps pour monter a Luz-Ardiden en Twingo...    


ouais, bon, ok, j eais dans lesnuages, je ne voyais pas a 2m devant le capot et pourtant, je n avais rien pris et la voiture n etait pas chargee !!


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore un mystère élucidé en 3 phrases nettes et précises. Epatant !
> Tu étais avec lui dans sa chambre ce jour-là ?
> D'où tiens-tu tes sources ? Ça m'intéresse... Si, si, franchement.


OK, alors disons qu'il a eu une mort accidentelle. Il a quand même été découvert dans sa chambre, avec pleins de médicaments éparpillés autour de lui.

Il était dépressif et se sentait abandonné de tout le monde.

Je n'ai dans mes souvenirs que les bons moments, où j'ai eu la chance de le cotoyer.

Bref... J'en ai déjà trop dit.

Au fait, le temps exact de son record, à l'Alpe d'Huez est de 36'52

Passons à la journée d'aujourd'hui...


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il était dépressif et se sentait abandonné de tout le monde.


cool que tu saches ca...  tu saurais nous dire pour Marylin Monroe, Jimi Hendricks, Charlie Parker, le chanteur des Doors (scuzez, je trouve ca tellement gonflant que j en ai oublie son nom), Pierre Beregovoy, Jacques C. (le jour de la dissolution), Lionel J. , etc...


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

pourquoi j ai mis Charlie Parker parmi tous ces gros nazes...


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon, vous me lâchez un peu la grappe...


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bref... J'en ai déjà trop dit.



Nan, encore. On veut tout savoir. T'as couché avec ou quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

Remarquez, avec un coiffeur pareil, moi aussi j'aurais été à bout


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

On vient d'apercevoir subreptissement, Lance Armstrong s'échauffer sur des rouleaux avec ...un iPod.

Voilà donc son secret


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j ai mis Charlie Parker parmi tous ces gros nazes...


 Faut te reprendre mon p'tit Alem


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j ai mis Charlie Parker parmi tous ces gros nazes...


 parce qu'il a jamais gagné le tour ?
:affraid: :sick:


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut te reprendre mon p'tit Alem



Surtout pas, il boit bien assez comme ça !!  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas, il boit bien assez comme ça !!  :affraid:


 Mais, mais, mais voulez vous cesser de parler de dopage dans ce sujet consacré à la beauté du sport ! 
 :modo:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon j'vais me faire une ligne a côté alors


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Passons à la journée d'aujourd'hui...



Armstrong gagne (encore) et conforte encore son avance au général. A présent, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait l'empêcher (à part une chute) de gagner le tour de France pour la 6e fois.

Par contre, il reste encore un peu de supspense pour le podium et aussi pour le classement du meilleur jeune. Malheureusement Voeckler a beaucoup perdu aujourd'hui, et risque de perdre le maillot blanc après avoir perdu le jaune


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

A propos de ligne. Lance Armstrong a survolé le débat...

Bravo!


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> A présent, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait l'empêcher (à part une chute) de gagner le tour de France pour la 6e fois.



Une rupture de stock


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

vivement qu'on bat lance amstrong....

:affraid:

ok, je sors


----------



## touba (21 Juillet 2004)

et voilà ! armstrong s'envole vers son sixième tour de France consécutif... ça devient lassant.
et à mon avis, à moins qu'elle soit très grave, même une chute ne peux plus l'empêcher de vaincre.
notre petit Voeckler a atteint ses limites : on ne peut lui en demander trop non plus, il a prouvé de fort belle manière qu'il avait de l'avenir, pourquoi pas un futur vainqueur...

Ullrich (mon favori) est trop loin, même d'un podium, j'éspère qu'il fera quand même une belle étape demain...

bah voilà !


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Et Basso m'a un peu deçu aujourd'hui... je le trouvais très fort ces jours passés, mais aujourd'hui, il s'est même fait dépassé au contre-la-montre par Armstrong


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Ca y'est, j'ai chopé ma pneumonie décennale en allant voir partir les coureurs pour le contre la montre et sur la ligne d'arrivée, sous la pluie tombant par cordes intermitentes. Je pourrai dire que j'y étais. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'enjeu sur cette étape de Besançon, l'an dernier le contre la montre final était plus intéressant. Enfin, j'ai quand même pu saluer rinero et da cruz, et en restant planté à mon poste j'aurrais pu me délecter de repirer le même air q'armstrong ou virenque... Soit dit en passant, les coureurs sont très courageux de rejoindre le départ en passant par des quartiers chauds...


----------



## derennes (25 Juillet 2004)

il carbure a quoi lance armstrong?pasque là....ca devient surhumain.
le mec gagne six étapes sur vingt,il fait les meilleurs chronos de tous les temps quasiment et il est en fin de carriere.
quel dieu!c'est vraiment un mec a épingler en poster sur les murs de toutes les chambres de tous les enfants du monde,tant il incarne le courage,la volonté,le dépassement de soit,l'honneteté morale,l'étique du sport quoi!


----------



## baax (25 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, le temps exact de son record, à l'Alpe d'Huez est de 36'52



36'52 (ou 36'50 ?) est le temps de Pantani en 95 sur les 13,8 derniers km (considérés comme le final) de l'Alpe, c'est à dire à partir du virage précédent la montée vers le virage n°21. Le départ "officiel" de la montée de l'alpe _"se situe à 100 m du carrefour D91/D211 sous le panneau "départ"... un horodateur délivre un ticket afin de calculer votre temps"_. Voir *ici*.  
En 1995, Pantani gravit l'Alpe en 38'4. Le temps que l'on reconnait comme "record" est celui de 1997 en 37'35. 


Les temps des dernieres années à l'alpe sont :
1994 - Marco Pantani* - 38min00sec pour une étape de 224,5 km
1997 - Marco Pantani - 37min35sec pour une étape de 203,5 km
2001 - Lance Armstrong - 38min01sec pour une étape de 201 km
2003 - Iban Mayo - 39min06sec pour une étape de 219 km

En 1952 (première grimpette de l'Alpe), Fausto Coppi met 45'22. En 1978, Hinault met 48 min. Le temps de Coppi  ne sera battu qu'en 1989. Depuis 94 la majorité des temps des cadors est passée sous les 40'.

Je ne veux pas dévier du sujet, mais vous pouvez jeter un oeil sur cette page pour avoir une idée en termes chiffrés comment ont évolué le Tour et ses "forçats". Je ne dis bien "comment ont évolué" et non pas "ce que sont devenus", voir Albert Londres et les frères Pélissier.


----------



## nato kino (25 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il carbure a quoi lance armstrong?pasque là....ca devient surhumain.
> le mec gagne six étapes sur vingt,il fait les meilleurs chronos de tous les temps quasiment et il est en fin de carriere.
> quel dieu!c'est vraiment un mec a épingler en poster sur les murs de toutes les chambres de tous les enfants du monde,tant il incarne le courage,la volonté,le dépassement de soit,l'honneteté morale,l'étique du sport quoi!



Encore 10 ans et il n'aura plus besoin de réserver de place dans le TGV tellement il ira vite. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il carbure a quoi lance armstrong?pasque là....ca devient surhumain.
> le mec gagne six étapes sur vingt,il fait les meilleurs chronos de tous les temps quasiment et il est en fin de carriere.
> quel dieu!c'est vraiment un mec a épingler en poster sur les murs de toutes les chambres de tous les enfants du monde,tant il incarne le courage,la volonté,le dépassement de soit,l'honneteté morale,l'étique du sport quoi!



6 étapes oui, celles qui sont sa spécialité depuis toujours, soit dit en passant, plutôt que de l'occulter, donc a priori pas étonnant.  Ça me fait rire cette focalisation sur lui, les autres devenant des anges, voir des victimes impuissantes, on voit vite le sentiment qu'il y a derrière. C'est vrai que ce serait plus naturel, pour l'ego, qu'ils finissent tous dans une poignée de millième de seconde.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore 10 ans et il n'aura plus besoin de réserver de place dans le TGV tellement il ira vite. :mouais:



Quitte à avoir mal au cul au moins dans le TV y a un dossier


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions Baax.


----------



## nato kino (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 6 étapes oui, celles qui sont sa spécialité depuis toujours, soit dit en passant, plutôt que de l'occulter, donc a priori pas étonnant.  Ça me fait rire cette focalisation sur lui, les autres devenant des anges, voir des victimes impuissantes, on voit vite le sentiment qu'il y a derrière. C'est vrai que ce serait plus naturel, pour l'ego, qu'ils finissent tous dans une poignée de millième de seconde.



Moi ce qui m'amuse ce sont les (contre) performances de ses ex-lieutenants... Étonnant de voir à quel point dès qu'ils changent de maillots ils ne sont plus au rendez-vous.  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (25 Juillet 2004)

moi je n'ajouterai qu'une seule chose
LA confidential....un livre serieux fait par des journalistes jugés comme tels dans le milieu du sport.
Un livre qui accable lance armstrong.
Notons d'ailleurs que la justice attend toujours sa soit disante plainte pour diffamation...
apres la question est d'ordre morale.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Un livre qui accable lance armstrong.



Et les autres? c'est de la naïveté? c'est bien de citer un bouquin, ça fait sérieux, mais de là à ne citer qu'un nom c'est un peu court mais en même temps tellement rassurant. Je crois juste que lui le fait mieux que les autres et ça c'est dur à accepter


----------



## derennes (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à avoir mal au cul au moins dans le TV y a un dossier


 bah toutes les étapes sont sa specialité de toute facons.
la montagne,le contre la montre.,le plat.tout.
logique puisque de toute facon avec un sixieme tour de france il devient le plus grand cycliste de l'hsitoire du vélo.
un p'tit lien d'un fan déçu
http://lancearmstrongmania.free.fr/index.htm


----------



## derennes (25 Juillet 2004)

je suis d'accord,ulrich aussi en croque...tous..mais bon,ce bouquin fait froid dans le dos .


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bah toutes les étapes sont sa specialité de toute facons.
> la montagne,le contre la montre.,le plat.tout.


Le plat une de ses spécialités? non, mais les deux premières oui, et c'est celles qui font gagner une course comme celle-ci. Ça y va la généralisation!


			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit lien d'un fan déçu
> http://lancearmstrongmania.free.fr/index.htm


Ce site est touchant de naïveté (et de ressentiment pour faire ressortir une phrase de Greg LeMond qui doit être fiable vu qu'il n'est plus dans le peloton), c'est presque sain pour ce webmaster de ce rendre compte de ça une fois dans sa vie. Ce qui me plaît c'est que si on se dope et qu'on ne gagne pas on passe pour un vrai sportif ou au moins pour quelqu'un de normal. Ça me rappelle les cyclistes suisses qui étaient en bonne vue et qui ont disparu des premières places depuis certains bruits.


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

amis spectateurs du tour, arrêter d'applaudir quand votre voisin fait des photos, après ça gâche la photo !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

ça à l'air de sentir aussi bon que dans la campagne suisse


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

Bon, qui a gagné ?


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2004)

allume ta télé sur France 2. c'est pas fini, ils vont arriver dans quelques instants...


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> allume ta télé sur France 2. c'est pas fini, ils vont arriver dans quelques instants...


 pô de télé


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pô de télé


17*H*41*-*Victoire de Boonen
Boonen, en attaquant de loin, s'impose pour sa deuxième étape sur ce Tour de France


La recherche, bon dieu, la recherche


----------



## nato kino (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 17*H*41*-*Victoire de Boonen
> Boonen, en attaquant de loin, s'impose pour sa deuxième étape sur ce Tour de France



De loin ?!    :affraid: Une arrivée au sprint massive ?  :mouais: 

Change pas de fournisseur surtout Super !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De loin ?!    :affraid: Une arrivée au sprint massive ?  :mouais:
> 
> Change pas de fournisseur surtout Super !!



Et voilà, on fait un copier-coller car on n'a pas la télé et on veut aider son prochain et on se fait traiter de drogué tel Jean-Paul 2, c'est pas juste


----------



## baax (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 17*H*41*-*Victoire de Boonen



Ah mince, je croyais que c'était Schumacher ! :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## FabFil (25 Juillet 2004)

Pour les fan d'Astérix, allez faire un tour dans Astérix aux jeux Olympiques page 47.

assez d'hypocrisie !!!


----------



## baax (25 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> Pour les fan d'Astérix, allez faire un tour dans Astérix aux jeux Olympiques page 47.
> assez d'hypocrisie !!!



Pas la peine, j'attends le 13 août !


----------



## FabFil (25 Juillet 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine, j'attends le 13 août !



même cause, mêmes effets


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Ah mince, je croyais que c'était Schumacher ! :mouais:  :hein:



C'est bizarre qu'il ait perdu dis donc,   une creuvaison sûrement !    :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2004)

deg...
j'etais devant la mairie de villemomble, avec le masque du Kiwiwi, aux premières loges, et le réalisateur s'est attardé sur une crevaison juste avant ce passage.
ça aurait plutôt classe dans le dossier de presse :love: 
je suis passé pour un ouf pour rien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> deg...
> j'etais devant la mairie de villemomble, avec le masque du Kiwiwi, aux premières loges, et le réalisateur s'est attardé sur une crevaison juste avant ce passage.
> ça aurait plutôt classe dans le dossier de presse :love:
> je suis passé pour un ouf pour rien !



On aurait eu l'air fin nous, les Macusers, s'ils t'avaient filmé


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On aurait eu l'air fin nous, les Macusers, s'ils t'avaient filmé



z'auriez surtout eu droit à un superbe montage pour le sujet du Doc


----------



## minime (27 Juillet 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas dévier du sujet, mais vous pouvez jeter un oeil sur cette page pour avoir une idée en termes chiffrés comment ont évolué le Tour et ses "forçats".



Antoine Vayer écrit aussi une chronique dans Libération, on peut trouver une quinzaine d'articles plus récents en effectuant une recherche sur son nom.


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> amis spectateurs du tour, arrêter d'applaudir quand votre voisin fait des photos, après ça gâche la photo !!!



apprends plutot a savoir faire des photos  et lave-toi la prochaine fois, regarde la tête qu'il fait le pauvre armstrong...      

pas beau d'accuser ses voisins quand on est nul....


----------

